# Soon time



## Melody (Jul 25, 2010)

Violet has had spinal stenosis for quite a long time and, after a failed course of dexamethasone, it's soon time. She's 11 but we only had her for 6 years. She was seized in a cruelty case which should have given her reason to be hateful but she is the kindest, sweetest gentlest dog we've ever had. I worked as a vet tech for years and always noted that GSD people were especially gutted when their dogs died. Now I understand why. 
We've had to euthanize a lot of dogs over the years but this is by far the worst for me. Just wanted to share some photos of the best dog ever:


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

The wisdom in those old girl faces just slays me. These posts get harder and harder to read.

Enjoy every second of your time, it goes to fast. She is beautiful and clearly loved. Wishing you strength and peace.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Such a pretty girl. Forever would still be not long enough.


----------



## OldDogMom (Jun 9, 2016)

My heart breaks just a little when I read these types of things. But then I think about how wonderful it is that she got to share happy years with you. And you with her.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

She's so sweet. Thank you for giving her a good, older life.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful girl-so sorry


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It is heartbreaking to read this even. You are so right; saying goodbye to a GSD seems to be much harder than with other dogs. A GSD, for me, is a soulmate, less pet dog, more human almost. I wish you strength and allow yourself to grieve deeply. She is lucky to have you and have a beautiful life with you.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so sorry you are going thru this. I had to put my boy down one month ago. He was 9. They seem to take over our hearts and souls. She is a beautiful and precious girl and she knows that you gave her a good life and love her with your all. She will no longer suffer and will wait for you to greet you when that time comes. Will be thinking of you both.


----------



## Melody (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. Our vet is coming to the house today at 4pm. I am absolutely gutted.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry  Big hugs to you today and wishing a smooth trip over the rainbow bridge for Violet :hugs: It's the greatest gift we can give them, to take away their suffering even though it rips our own heart out


----------



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

Lovely pictures of your old girl. My thoughts are with you.


----------

